
Why the Gender Pay Gap Gets Worse–Not Better–For Senior Engineers – AngelList - joeyespo
https://angel.co/blog/why-the-gender-pay-gap-gets-worse-not-better-among-senior-engineers
======
jimrhods23
"When women do try to negotiate and they get negative feedback,”

How are they negotiating? There are many ways to negotiate a salary..some will
look less favorable than others. The entire group is lumped into getting
negative feedback, but we aren't seeing any of the important details.

"they are at a significant advantage in negotiating the lowest possible
salary, and women suffer most."

Everybody suffers that doesn't know how or is unwilling to negotiate for their
worth. Not just women. Learning how to speak up and get what you want is a
valuable skill that can be used in all aspects of life. We should be teaching
this in schools.

Forcing the hand of businesses will not only leave some people unprepared, but
remove the ability for any employee to negotiate a salary, even if they are
worth more.

Any company I've seen with an open salary policy also has a no negotiation
policy. This helps the small percentage of people that aren't willing or won't
negotiate at the expense of the people that do.

This also moves the value from the individual, to the role. At one of my
previous jobs, I had 5 more years of experience that my co-worker. We had the
same job title. Why shouldn't I get paid more money?

